# Pre Modified Rancilio Silvia (V1/V2) Steam Wand - DIY for Numpties



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

yep for DIY failures - like me

this pre-modified wand comes with the correct Gaggia threaded nut - a direct replacement

no 'straighten original wand' to get the nut OFF

  

£15.95 posted from edesia-express on eBay UK


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's where I got mine from.. But.. You need to swap the washer over for the original one as the pre-modded one is too thin.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> ..... But.. You need to swap the washer over for the original one as the pre-modded one is too thin.


ahha - thanks

edit....done - sorted - no drips - thanks for the tip


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

yardbent said:


> ahha - thanks
> 
> edit....done - sorted - no drips - thanks for the tip


When I fitted mine, it was loose and leaked steam from the joint. Advised to swap the washers over and no leaks.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

This might be a stupid question but would this work/fit on a commercial gaggia two group machine? We have one at work and I can't stand the standard steam wand it has!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> When I fitted mine, it was loose and leaked steam from the joint. Advised to swap the washers over and no leaks.


when i pulled out the standard wand - it came out naked leaving the original O-ring in place so i just inserted the Sivia wand.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Cannot remember where I got my Silvia from, but it is a whole heap better than the standard paranello.


----------



## coockiechase (Sep 26, 2015)

is the v3 wand any different?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yes it is fully articulated rather than than just swivelling round, which makes it easier to get the right angle for a nice swirl in the jug


----------

